# What is "application integrity control"?



## skjhlkj (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm currently using Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0.0.125. Inside the program, there's a thing called "proactive defense." Under "proactive defense" there are 3 function called "application activity analyzer", "application integrity control" and "registry guard." 

Can someone explain to what do these three tiny programs do? :4-dontkno
Should I enable them? What are the consequences if I don't enable them? 

thank you. :grin:


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi!!:wave:

Application activity analyzer- it, as the name suggests, analyzes the activity of the applications running on your computer. So if a new malware got into your computer because KIS doesn't know about it YET, KIS might be able to identify it from monitoring its activities (say deleting your files, etc etc)

Application integrity control- I think that's similar to the feature above, but I'm not sure.

Registry guard- it monitors and safeguards your registry to make sure there are no malware modifying it and damaging your computer.

Hope that answers your question!


----------



## skjhlkj (Sep 26, 2007)

So, should I turn them on? Will these programs slow down my pc? or causing some problem?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

They will slow down your pc, as most programs do.
They should not cause any problems.. I don't have KIS (tried it and disliked it) so I can say anymore..
They should be turned on unless they are causing certain problems and you're 100% sure.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi skjhlkj -

There is an entire forum set up for Kaspersky products; you may find more answers there from Kaspersky users.

Example:

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=36390&view=findpost&p=326977



> Integrity control monitors a list of so called critical applications. Changes caused by malware that occur to these applications could seriously compromise the system. The component will notify you when changes in these applications occur, or when one of these applications attempts to load a new or modified module file.





> 4)This is too complicated for me
> The integrity control is a component designed for users who have a better understanding of computers. If those popups annoy you or if you can't handle the popups you can disable the integrity control under Settings, Proactive defense, you will not lose much protection by doing it.


----------



## skjhlkj (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks, I tried all three programs and it really slow down the pc to an almost unusable level. :upset:

I'm gonna look at the KIS forum. thanks again. :grin:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

What are your system specs? OS, CPU, RAM, etc..


----------

